

Are The Bells Tolling For Oracle? - kql27
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/11/are-the-bells-tolling-for-oracle/

======
bediger4000
Very harsh, very snide, very arch. I heartily endorse this mockery of Oracle.

~~~
frstone
I've always wondered why Oracle execs needed to travel in private jets all the
time, now I know!

------
mcherm
There's not much to this article, just someone being snarky about Oracle.
After a moment, I decided that was enough, and voted it up.

------
snarfy
I just can't take oracle seriously knowing an oracle 11 enterprise db license
costs $47,500 per CPU core.

~~~
jpmc
Actually it depends on the Oracle Processor Core Factor Table.
[http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/contracts/processor-
core-...](http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/contracts/processor-core-factor-
table-070634.pdf)

Most Intel processors fall in the .5 core factor. Interestingly if you license
an Oracle core(Sun, Sparc) it is .25.

